# Use Your Own Eyes Fursuit Makeup Suggestions?



## Neybulot (Oct 2, 2011)

So I've commissioned a fursuit maker for a partial involving a head where the wearer uses their own eyes, but they didn't really provide me with any good suggestions in terms of makeup or anything to apply onto my eyes for blending with the head itself.

Is anyone experienced enough in this to know what kind of makeups are good? Because I know there are places like the Spirit store that sell grease-based, and then there's the higher-end, but I wasn't sure if any of that was something that would run or mess up.


----------



## Arlo (Oct 2, 2011)

I can only suggest what I myself have used. Spend the extra bucks and get theatrical quality makeup. If you don't have a serious costume store in your area, then check online sources. Mehron or Ben Nye are both good brands.

Pick a base color that matches the colors/markings around the eyeholes of your masks to help them blend in. Use an eyeliner pen (I prefer the liquid ones with a brush tip rather than a pencil) to accent your eyes and buy a fixing powder (get white, which goes on clear, if you have lighter/white markings around your eyes...otherwise get a skintone color that most closely matches your makeup color).

Shake some fixing powder onto a fabric powder puff and press it into the makeup on your eyes. Use a soft makeup brush to dust off the excess powder and you're good to go. The fixing powder is a must as it will 'set' your make up and you can sweat without it smearing or running.

Apply your makeup and fix it before you put your mask/head on. And cover an area of your eyes that extends an inch or so past the edges of the eyeholes (in case your mask slips/moves) so you don't have a glaring skin/makeup line showing.

Theatre make ups are removable with Noxema or another cold cream and then warm soapy water. Make sure your face is clean before applying the makeup too (I wash with soap and water and then Seabreeze any excess oils or dirt off).

Good makeup is an investment and if you're going to be using your mask/suit often it is more than worth the money. It will also last quite a long time if you're just doing your eyes.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 2, 2011)

You can get away with using eye-shadow, but black costume makeup works just as well. Since it is the Halloween season, you can get it cheap, really cheap. Be aware if you have sensitive skin, some may nor may not be good for around the eyes.
Like Arlo said, if you want to get decent high-end costume makeup, Ben Nye is good.


----------



## Neybulot (Oct 3, 2011)

Arlo said:


> I can only suggest what I myself have used. Spend the extra bucks and get theatrical quality makeup. If you don't have a serious costume store in your area, then check online sources. Mehron or Ben Nye are both good brands.
> 
> Pick a base color that matches the colors/markings around the eyeholes of your masks to help them blend in. Use an eyeliner pen (I prefer the liquid ones with a brush tip rather than a pencil) to accent your eyes and buy a fixing powder (get white, which goes on clear, if you have lighter/white markings around your eyes...otherwise get a skintone color that most closely matches your makeup color).
> 
> ...



A bit of a lot of info to process, but I'll see what I can do, would help if I had a bit of a recommendations in terms of examples

As for the suit, it will be of my fursona which is an anthro black cat.




Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> You can get away with using eye-shadow, but black costume makeup works just as well.



Well, there is the Spirit store that's around. Think either of these would work well?

http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/no-smear-black-make-up/
http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/black-grease-makeup-1/


----------

